# How many contactors: 2 motors (series parallel) and reverse



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

booksix said:


> I'm planning a twin motor setup with series/parallel switching and electric reverse. How many contactors will I need? Also, does anyone have a wiring diagram I could look at?


Hi Brett,

See 

http://www.cafeelectric.com/downloads/HB202.pdf

page 22.

Regards,

major


----------



## booksix (Aug 26, 2008)

Awesome, thanks!!


----------



## booksix (Aug 26, 2008)

nm..............


----------

